# WICD can't connect to wireless network

## alienjon

I recently changed the router in my house to a (what would now be old) Linksys router.  To maintain a smoothe transition I kept all of the network information identical (same ssid, network key, etc...).  All computers in my house are able to connect just fine except my Gentoo desktop (to note, before I forget, this desktop dual-boots with XP and I can connect just fine in Windows, so I don't believe this to be a hardware issue).  My wireless adapter hasn't changed (it uses an RT73 driver), but for some reason I cannot connect to the router at all.  I use WICD and can see the networks in ny neighborhood (including my own) and can start to connect, but cannot obtain in IP address from the router.  The WICD log indicates that dhcpcd is searching for an IP, but it always times out after about a half minute.  I've tried clearing the configuration/saved data for WICD and restarting the process.  I also ensured that the MAC address of the new router is updated in my system (so that I know it is the new network it is trying to attach to) and, indeed, it is the correct device.  I'm kinda stuck here (and never had much luck/particularly liked how wifi is handled in Gentoo) but I also don't have much of a background with it.  Any ideas what could be wrong?

----------

## The Doctor

I have had similar problems with wicd and networks.

For me, the simplest fix is to give you Gentoo box a static IP address.

You can use windows to see what the IP should look like.

----------

## alienjon

That's a good thought.  I actually set the router to give my computer a specific IP so that I can SSH, etc... (I did try disabling this to see if that would effect the connection, with no luck), so just setting it to a static IP should work well.  I'm not home right now, but I'll give that a go when I get the chance and let you know how it works out.

----------

## PostChache

I can't connect wirelessly neither! It's strange I was using it all day but when I rebooted it stopped working. I have a WEP key which is correct and I even tried it without any type of encryption and I still can't connect! I tried using ifconfig to connect manually but it would tell me something was wrong with the essid but I know that it's correct.

----------

## alienjon

Any changes to your router or wifi setup during that time?

----------

## Joseph K.

The problem sounds like the issue is with dhcpcd, not with wicd.  What version of dhcpcd and the kernel are you using?  Have you searched the forums for similar dhcpcd time-out issues?

----------

## Hypnos

I have a similar issue with older routers.  Unfortunately, I'm not near one right now.

Please enable "clientid" in /etc/dhcpcd.conf (see the man page) and try again!

I got the idea from here.

----------

## Joseph K.

Thanks, Hypnos, that's the issue that I was thinking of but couldn't quite summon to mind.  Cheers.

----------

## alienjon

We ended up switching back to the old router so it's not an issue anymore.  Thanks for the tip, though, I'll keep it in mind in case it comes up later.

----------

## 5ch31d

I`ve got the same problem here. 

If i configure ip-settings manually, it works without any problem. But i can*t connect to the networks that wicd found, automatically. 

Are there any solutions?

Thanks.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *5ch31d wrote:*   

> If i configure ip-settings manually, it works without any problem. But i can*t connect to the networks that wicd found, automatically. 

 

Can you connect at all to the wireless network, or can you only connect after you have defined your ip?

----------

